# Raise the Rear End by 2 inches



## 66GTOHahira (Sep 5, 2019)

I want to raise the rear end of my 1966 GTO by 2 inches. This will level the front and rear. What is the best way to do this?

The rear End now is 2 inches below the front.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Station wagon shocks will lift the rear. It worked on my 65 GTO.
NoAngelBuddy


----------

